# Directv application for Blackberrys



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Any chance of that happening? I know there are alot of Blackberry users that would like an app. for their BBs.


----------



## nought1 (Jul 20, 2007)

you do not need an app. go to WWW.Directv.com/DTVapp/Mobile/ in your BB broswer. Don't forget to book mark it.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

nought1 said:


> you do not need an app. go to WWW.Directv.com/DTVapp/Mobile/ in your BB broswer. Don't forget to book mark it.


Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

The iphone app is easier to navigate with than the browser is, but you can do a manual record or pad recordings that you cannot do with the iPhone app.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tgater said:


> The iphone app is easier to navigate with than the browser is, but you can do a manual record or pad recordings that you cannot do with the iPhone app.


How do you pad recordings via the web interface?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

tgater said:


> The iphone app is easier to navigate with than the browser is, but you can do a manual record or pad recordings that you cannot do with the iPhone app.


I'm just going to have to play with the browser version for now, but I was just thinking that there are more Blackberrys in use out there than iphones;but maybe not with DBSTalkers.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> How do you pad recordings via the web interface?


You can't as far as I know, well except for recording the show after the one you want.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

This *website* has many website launchers which will put a direct link icon on your BlackBerry Storm. (They may work on other BlackBerrys as well, but the icon may not be sized correctly.)

Right click on the link in the code box and select Send Link - Send it to your BlackBerry email, then click "get link" in the email to get a direct download link for a launcher to the DirecTV scheduler.

```
[url]http://edlindustries.com/launchers/directtv/directtv.jad[/url]
```


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

you can also just type in 

m.directv.com 

using the bberry browser or OPERA MINI


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

nought1 said:


> you do not need an app. go to WWW.Directv.com/DTVapp/Mobile/ in your BB broswer. Don't forget to book mark it.


This link doesn't work.


----------

